# Ford 8n



## Iggydog (Jun 13, 2019)

I have a 1950 Ford 8n and I am looking to go to Pretroix ignition. Good idea or not? And do I need the new coil and wires? Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Iggydog (Jun 13, 2019)

Pertronix


----------

